# Tank Mates With 10 Inch Black Diamond In 75gal?



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

Zebra Danios, Black Neons, Jumbo Neons, Lemon Tetras,and Black Skirt Tetra are optional? Will i just be buying these lil guys all the time because piranha eat them? Any other tank mates besides listed and pleco? What have you had luck with? Do I even wanna bother with tank mates with risk of diasese/ parasites? What do you think ??????


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

I wouldnt bother.....imo i wouldnt risk it......maybe if you had a 125g with more hiding places for the tetras but with a 75g w a 10inch rhom is already pushing it.....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

They will be eaten. Weather it happens that night or throughout the next month is up to the fish.

Is the rhom a punk bitch?


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

ha we will see.... was thinking I might start off with a school of neon tetra and pleco maybe...... I get the diamond tmrw...... so juiced


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Convict cichlids... If you setup a small breeding tank, you can pretty much dump them in 20 at a time about the same rate he will snack on them. If you keep him well fed, he will pick them off slower.

If its supper aggressive, it might just kill them out of spite...


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

You can try, but IMO that tank is too small for any additional fish, further you are going to want to upgrade when it hits 11 or 12 inches.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

zebra nerite snails. They won't get eaten and are amazing alage eaters


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I Can Mate said:


> zebra nerite snails. They won't get eaten and are amazing alage eaters


Would the snails work with a 4" diamond Rhom in a 115 gal?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ægir said:


> Convict cichlids... If you setup a small breeding tank, you can pretty much dump them in 20 at a time about the same rate he will snack on them. If you keep him well fed, he will pick them off slower.
> 
> If its supper aggressive, it might just kill them out of spite...


 I think somethign liek this is your best option. Chances are with a 10" fish anything will be food. With a 16" rhom it may ignore tetras but a 10" rhom will probably go for them more. Like suggested Id probably keep a seperate tank of guppies or convicts that you can continually add so you don't have to keep buying more. Snails should be fine


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks for the advice...... but I decided im gonna keep him solo....... dont wanna risk disease or parasite.............. I will post pics soon


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

DUMP TRUCK said:


> thanks for the advice...... but I decided im gonna keep him solo....... dont wanna risk disease or parasite.............. I will post pics soon


If you breed your own convicts, theres no chance of disease or parasite unless you are sloppy... I completely agree you should never go buy feeders and dump them directly into your tank, no-matter how reputable the source is.

Cluster one: it really comes down to each individual fish, like i said i have had some just kill everything and anything and not eat a bite. My Xingu at almost 10" wouldnt touch 2" convicts and it took FOREVER for him to slim down the group... Eventually a group paired off and were kicking the crap out of him, so i ended up feeding him all the males and keeping females for breeding stock.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

DUMP TRUCK said:


> thanks for the advice...... but I decided im gonna keep him solo....... dont wanna risk disease or parasite.............. I will post pics soon


SMART!









Skip the stupid convicts suggestions! I know they are "all the rage" now, but they stress piranhas out.


----------

